# should I join the national guard EMT program?



## thenoob (Jun 18, 2007)

Got a response to an email from an ad looking for EMTs. Turns out it is a national guard program. It offers the following:

-Free College tuition and fees to Umass or any state college or University.
-Paid EMT training (you will get nationally certified as an EMT Intermediate
which is one step below a Paramedic)
-A sign on bonus worth $20K
-This and so much more all for one weekend a month and two weeks in the
summer.

Seems a lot of perks and certification at the I level. One friend told me however that the national guard lies real bad and that I'd definitely get shipped to Iraq... however, what better experience is there on the field than helping soldiers? I dunno... my parents would certainly be against it. :wacko:

just want to know if this is a good path or I shouldn't follow it


----------



## firecoins (Jun 18, 2007)

ummm yes?  If it is what you want to do.


----------



## Flight-LP (Jun 18, 2007)

thenoob said:


> Got a response to an email from an ad looking for EMTs. Turns out it is a national guard program. It offers the following:
> 
> -Free College tuition and fees to Umass or any state college or University.
> -Paid EMT training (you will get nationally certified as an EMT Intermediate
> ...



Depends on how bad you want to go play in the sand box..............

I would question the sign on bonus and get it in writing, I haven't heard of any branch offering that high of a sign on bonus for an EMT-B. The training will be to the B level, not the I level initially. If you want to do it, get what you want in writing. Failure to do so puts you at their mercy.............


----------



## BossyCow (Jun 19, 2007)

Just be aware that Military Medic doesn't always translate into private sector job.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 19, 2007)

Chances are that you'd spend time in Iraq or Afghanistan.  That one weekend a month deal used to be the case prior to our war on terror, but that isn't the case anymore.

If you're willing to give up a few years of your life to experience the military during war, then go for it.  *

MAKE SURE YOU GET ANY DEALS/OFFERS IN WRITING.*  I've read story after story of people being lied to by their recruiters.  The recruiters will do almost anything to get you to sign up.


----------



## BossyCow (Jun 19, 2007)

I have a friend who was in the Air Force until her marriage.  She married a career Army SGT who is currently in Iraq.  Their daughter was signing up into the Navy saying to her parents.... "The recruiter said I didn't need to do the guaranteed job on my enlistment because the specialty I want shouldn't be a problem.  Mom said.. "Honey.. recruiters lie"... They got online with Dad.. Dad says.... "Darlin.. get it in writing.. recruiters lie".. Everyone this girl talked to said.. "Recruiters lie"... She signed on the dotted line.. went in without the guaranteed job and guess what... the recruiter lied!


----------



## wolfwyndd (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm going to echo everyone elses opinion here from personal experience.  If you believe the information stated, I have some beachfront property in Arizona I'll sell you, cheap!  

Seriously.  First off, like everyone else said, get it in writing, as has been said before, recruiters LIE.  Chances are you won't get what you want in writing, but at least try.  Second off, combat medic does NOT translate into ANYTHING civilian related.  You know what your military certification is good for in civilian life?  NOTHING.  No state in the country will accept a military certification for medic.  You won't even get a B certification.  Now, with that said, a lot of the skills you WILL learn in the military will be very helpful for when you go for your B or your I certification, but you can't just turn in your military card for a civilian one.


----------



## SwissEMT (Jun 19, 2007)

Just to get some clarification:
Am I right in understanding that you are considering 68W Combat Medic in the National Guard?
I just want to make sure i'm understanding what your contract would be before i comment.


----------



## airmedic_8 (Jun 21, 2007)

I am active duty in the Air Force so I will tell you my feelings about your future ambition.  If you are going to join the military rather it be guard or active duty, ensure you do it for the right reason and that is to serve your country.  Yes, the sign on bonus is nice and the "free college" is an excellent perk however, if you are entering the military for certifications, I would highly reconsider.  It is true that combat medics are highly trained, but remember it is for combat, not for garrison missions.  I have a friend who is a special forces combat medic in the Army and he told me with all his certifications, it would translate to a civilian EMT-I.  Hearsay is all I can tell you about the Army and its certifications for I am not that knowledgeable about it.  

I can give you detailed information on how the Air Force operates if you wish just let me know.  Lastly, remember we are a nation at war and things are not going to get better anytime soon.  Active duty military is being abused with deployments like you wouldn’t believe.  Therefore, who do you think is picking up the slack and assisting with deployments?  You guessed it, the guard and reserve.  Do not think that you will do your one weekend a month, especially in the national guard, and escape from deploying to the middle east.  There are many pros and cons with enlisting in the military.  Consequently, you have to investigate the pros and cons and make the best decision for you; no one can do it for you.  

Lastly, if you do decide to enlist, do not sign anything unless you get the job you want.  If they cannot offer you a medical position, tell them to bad and walk away.  Trust me, they can make it work if you play the game correctly.  I would certainly hate to see you go in without a guaranteed job and receive a position in the infantry.  I wish you the best of luck and remember to take your time in making your decision.


----------



## firecoins (Jun 21, 2007)

unless you want to be in the infantry....How would one get in the infantry through the Air Force?   ^_^


----------



## airmedic_8 (Jun 21, 2007)

firecoins said:


> unless you want to be in the infantry....How would one get in the infantry through the Air Force?   ^_^



Did he say he was thinking about enlisting in the AIR National Guard?  No, he stated National Guard, which is associated with the Army, which has infantry.


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Jun 21, 2007)

Okay here is the deal. I enlisted about a year ago in the Army. My job was to be 91W which is an army EMT. There are many different areas from ground to hospital to air. You don't really get to pick that. However the EMT training is 7 wks. You get you EMT-B national reg card. You also learn to start IV's and push pre-measured drugs. However in the civilian all the extra things you do in the army you cant do. That seems to be really hard for a ot of army medics to understand. THe training is quick and it is focused on Trauma. Your not going to treat very many strokes or heart attacks or GI Bleeds in the army. You treat trauma. So when you come out if you havent done it on the civilian side then your really good in trauma but our confused at heck on your BASIC duties. Expect to get deployed and please dont cry about it. When we sign the line we do it knowing we are at war and that we will be called upon to go fight that war. Its kinda  a fact of life in the army. I think people fare much better getting a civilian EMT and some experience and then going army if they plan on doing emt in the civilian world because you have a better grasp of what your doing.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 21, 2007)

I've worked with quite a few people who were medics in the military.  They've all expressed their frustration with only coming out the of the military with an *EMT-Basic* cert.  You may learn and see a lot in the military, but it won't really transfer to the civilian world.

I'd hate it say it, but if you have to ask an internet forum whether or not to join the military, then I'd say it isn't for you.


----------



## sandboxmedic (Jul 29, 2007)

*Dont Do It*

Hey, im in the sandbox now, been here for 2+years.
The national guard EMT is sh*t. Youd be better off going civilan EMS, getting your medic and experience, then, if you want to play, go. Dont sign up for an EMT program form them , when youd get better training in a level 1 trauma center. An EMT-B in the sandbox, is basically just carrying people around to the medics. Unless your a shooter, but by that youd have CLS (combat lifesaver). And you wouldnt be in the air force, but an infantry unit. Ask yourself what you want to do, or any more questions, ask me


----------



## bstone (Jul 29, 2007)

When I was in Intermediate school there was a guy who was an army medic for many years. When we returned to civilian live he found out he couldn't even be a Basic. So he started all over.


----------



## sandboxmedic (Jul 29, 2007)

exactly, get your civilian EMSmedic experience, because you can take that anywhere.A lot of militay medics get out, and cant get a job. Even old SEAL 18 deltas. They may be good at trauma, but give them a really bad CHF'r, and a Bi-pap and they are lost. do yourself a favor, and get your medic stateside, then progress up. If you want to get a good job, get some street time as a medic, get involved with your local SWAT team as a medic, train, train, train,......and you can get a job making $80,000-190,000 a year...almost quadruple what an army medic, or national guard medic makes, and your doing the same work.


----------



## Tactical Medic (Aug 8, 2007)

This is a great subject!

OK I was a 91b when I was in the Army, Now I'm an 8404 Navy Corpsman (same difference ) 

doesn't matter which branch you go, you need to take the NREMT as soon as you finish your MOS school, when you get back home- challange your states test.  If you do not do the NREMT part you are assed out....  You can still have your MOS but it will not transcend over to the Civi side... AFTER you have challenge the test (and passed hopefully :wacko you can use your college money and go to Medic school, or better yet become a Nurse or PA- both will help you become and officer in your military career...

I'm advocating a new subforum here ----> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?p=54803#post54803  All you Military types come back me up!

Doc


----------



## Tactical Medic (Aug 8, 2007)

sandboxmedic said:


> Hey, im in the sandbox now, been here for 2+years.
> The national guard EMT is sh*t. Youd be better off going civilan EMS, getting your medic and experience, then, if you want to play, go. Dont sign up for an EMT program form them , when youd get better training in a level 1 trauma center. An EMT-B in the sandbox, is basically just carrying people around to the medics. Unless your a shooter, but by that youd have CLS (combat lifesaver). And you wouldnt be in the air force, but an infantry unit. Ask yourself what you want to do, or any more questions, ask me



As far as I know their not using "civilian ranks" in the service, I have seen 05s carrying stretchers.  Anyone can be a litter bearer :wacko:

In my unit our litter bearers are the Marines attached to our STP- the added bonus is that all the Marines have been CLS certified so when the crap hits the fan, they can be used to start IVs, apply the CAT, etc.  

BTW- 18Ds are coming out trained per the latest NREMTP, all are EMT certified (either state or NREMT) and all have the option to take the NREMTP test when they finish the school.  I had the honor to precept a few 18Ds doing clinical rotations while I worked FDNY EMS, and I assure you these guys now their stuff.  Back in the day "18ds" are a different story, most never took advantage of testing for the NREMTP so when they fulfilled their contracts they came out with experiance but no certifications  

You a civilian contractor?


----------



## Arkymedic (Aug 14, 2007)

SwissEMT said:


> Just to get some clarification:
> Am I right in understanding that you are considering 68W Combat Medic in the National Guard?
> I just want to make sure i'm understanding what your contract would be before i comment.



91W Healthcare Specialist


----------



## firecoins (Aug 15, 2007)

airmedic_8 said:


> Did he say he was thinking about enlisting in the AIR National Guard?  No, he stated National Guard, which is associated with the Army, which has infantry.



I was referring to your post, not his.


----------

